# quattro logo



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2001)

i am looking for some digital .gif.tif.jpg whatever you have of the Audi Quattro logo. you can just post them up here and i will steal them off the forum.
also i am looking for the small quattro badge like the newer A4s have on the dash...anyone know where to get one?
thanks


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: quattro logo ([email protected])*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: quattro logo ([email protected])*

I have the quattro font for windows on my computer. Do you want it? Just IM me your mail address and I'll send it to you.
The small script from the dash is virtually the same as the one on the trunk lid, and is best to get from a dealer. It shouldnt cost too many $$. I looked up the part numbers on the 2000 A4 quattro, the part numbers are: 
8D5 853 737F 2ZZ Sedan trunk lid
4D0 853 737 2ZZ Avant trunk lid
4D0 853 682 2ZZ Dashboard
Now I wonder, why does the A4 sedan and Avant have different badges? Is it the size?? Any one knows???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: quattro logo (PerL)*

sure. email me [email protected]
i dont have the rear quattro logo. my car has no badges on the rear.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: quattro logo ([email protected])*

You should have the small rings under the spoiler and "quattro" on the rear window glass. Atleast that's how things are on my CQ.
I say small rings because 1988-91 Audi 80/90/CQ's had a smaller set of rings than a 1993-1995 90 does on the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: quattro logo (TabulaRasa)*

yes i have that. it isnt easy to scan my floor mats or rear window. i am making some stuff so i needed the logos, or the font.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: quattro logo ([email protected])*

If you want to see my emblem:








It took like 6 shots to get that flash right


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: quattro logo (matt007)*

where is that? dash? trunk lid?
i am making some stuff, hence why i needed the logo, however i wanted to get the small one and place on my dash like the A4 has.


----------

